# KxK / Herc Fede PMC Swirl 7 Build : Inlay / Bobbin Material Pics Updated



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got pics in of my KxK Guitars PMC swirl from Herc. Keep in mind these are raw pics with no clear yet so it will look even better in the future 

Planned Specs:
- 7 string, 25.5" Scale
- Alder Body
- One piece quarter swan flame maple neck
- Reversed Inline Headstock
- Purple / Pink zebra KxK pickups
- OFR7 black
- black Sperzel locking tuners
- Flame maple board with multi-colored egyptian inlays











Roughly colored inlay design






Pics of the potential fretboard









Got the neck blank









Inlay/bobbin materials. The bobbins will be purple/pink zebra.









and the ones that won't be used for this project


----------



## Tree (Nov 22, 2010)

That thing is amazing in so many ways.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 22, 2010)

that guitar is NOT black.





but in all seriousness


----------



## ev1ltwin (Nov 22, 2010)

....omg


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweet jesus man, you have some of the greatest builds in SS history!


----------



## Dark Aegis (Nov 22, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! Holy Clapton, batman! I think it's a decent swirl, but that neck really makes it a cool guitar (as opposed to jus another swirl).
How long did you have to wait for him to do it? I heard he's got like a year wait list.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 22, 2010)

That is going to be fucking COOL.


----------



## ascender (Nov 22, 2010)

I almost had to put on my sunglasses to check that thing out ... it freakin' rules! And that inlay totally sets off the swirl. Amazing.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys 



Hollowway said:


> Wow! Holy Clapton, batman! I think it's a decent swirl, but that neck really makes it a cool guitar (as opposed to jus another swirl).
> How long did you have to wait for him to do it? I heard he's got like a year wait list.



Herc ran a special on a PMC batch back in August. I got one of the slots in that, so from hearing about it until pics today about 4 months. Herc doesn't really take orders anymore, he just does occasional batches that he offers through his mailing list.


----------



## BR10N (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, now I have serious GAS for a KXK 7!

Great build; I wanna see more pics soon!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2010)

This was ordered after all the stuff I have on order, so it could be a while


----------



## ROAR (Nov 22, 2010)

That's amazing... It's like the 80's came on your guitar.
As always, beautiful builds you have going on man!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 23, 2010)

So, including the incoming 4 KxKs, what is your total number of KxKs you have? Because you have more than the grape 8 at home, right?

Also, props for the non recessed Floyd on there. I've got one of those at home still myself.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 23, 2010)

good god, nice fkn swirl. makes me really fkn want mine!


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 23, 2010)

WOW.

Herc never misses the mark, that guitar is going to be killer, congratulations


----------



## AySay (Nov 23, 2010)

best swirl ever!
highlighters in a washing machine...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2010)

Again thanks for the compliments guys 



Hollowway said:


> So, including the incoming 4 KxKs, what is your total number of KxKs you have? Because you have more than the grape 8 at home, right?
> 
> Also, props for the non recessed Floyd on there. I've got one of those at home still myself.



Yeah this model is a more traditional / vintage design (well except for the huge rear cutaway on the back of the lower horn, but I guess that doesn't show well with the swirl ). There's also a version with a pickguard and a Hipshot 7 in the works (can you say seven string strat?)

I've got 3:

purple DCii-6





blue marble Sii-7 (which I'm realizing I need to get some decent pics of)





PURPLE! Sii-8







noob_pwn said:


> WOW.
> 
> Herc never misses the mark, that guitar is going to be killer, congratulations



Thanks. Yeah I am VERY happy with Herc's work. IMHO he is far and away the best guy doing swirls out there. My favorite part is my jaw dropped when I saw the pics and he's asking me if I'm happy with it because he can reswirl it if I don't like it


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 23, 2010)

Dude, that is literally the best swirl ever. The colors are super bright and everything pops. Cant wait to see it all put together.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in love with the inlay mockup. Can't wait to see the final product.

The swirl hurts my eyes, but I mean that in a good way. It's gonna be ABSURD after the clear coat. Looking forward to it!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 23, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> ....omg




 exactly what i was thinking


that has to be the brightest swirl i have ever seen 

cant wait to see it finished


----------



## airpanos (Nov 23, 2010)

That colour on the body is awesome!!
It is like steve Vai's UV?Is it custom?
And the inlays are good,but i will choose another style to match this stunning
colour!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 23, 2010)

Whoa Whoa Whoa, hold the phone. KxK does bolt-ons as well?!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 23, 2010)

Are you like the rythym guitarist of Nile or something?  You seem to have a good deal of KxKs, plus you have the badass Egyptian theme going.

Anyway, that's an awesome swirl you got going there!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2010)

Man...you need to post some videos of these fuckers! This new one is going to be sexy. You have fine taste in guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 23, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I'm in love with the inlay mockup. Can't wait to see the final product.
> 
> The swirl hurts my eyes, but I mean that in a good way. It's gonna be ABSURD after the clear coat. Looking forward to it!



Thanks, I really appreciate that since I designed the inlays  The plan is to make the pink and purple parts of the inlays out of the same material BKP uses for their bobbins so the inlay color will match the pickups. Not sure we'll be able to get the material but we're hoping so. So the actual pink and purple bits would be these colors:












MaxOfMetal said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa, hold the phone. KxK does bolt-ons as well?!



I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of KxK bolt-ons at this time


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 23, 2010)

Cool inlays and nice axes. You seem a bit egypt obsessed though, maybe you can dig down, read some Pauline Gedge and have a nice chat with my wife over biscuits (steer the conversation in the direct of holy crap only 6 strings here, a 7 is absolutely necessary for a complete household)


----------



## technomancer (Nov 24, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> Cool inlays and nice axes. You seem a bit egypt obsessed though, maybe you can dig down, read some Pauline Gedge and have a nice chat with my wife over biscuits (steer the conversation in the direct of holy crap only 6 strings here, a 7 is absolutely necessary for a complete household)



Nah not obsessed, just something different that you don't see everyday. I do study ancient religions though, so I actually know what the symbolism on my guitars means beyond, "That looks cool" 

I don't do the Egyptian motif on all my guitars either. The Sii-7ex for example has a blank board, and the DCii-6 might not have it either (though I'm debating between using the same inlay as on this guitar but in various kinds of shell and an offset block idea). I need to do something Sumerian or Babylonian as a change of pace 

As for the wife I'll see what I can do :giggity:


----------



## joaocunha (Nov 24, 2010)

Gorgeous swirl job and frickin inlays! Its gonna be look awesome.


----------



## joaocunha (Nov 24, 2010)

BTW, what is that extra routing cavity for? Input jack?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 24, 2010)

joaocunha said:


> BTW, what is that extra routing cavity for? Input jack?



Yup output jack


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 25, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I do study ancient religions though,




Must resist... screw it






Blame the engineers from my first year


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 25, 2010)

Even though I don't typically like swirls, it looks great, dude. The Egyptian themes of your guitars are commendable


----------



## technomancer (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 28, 2010)

The colors!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> The colors!



I've been having that reaction every time I pull up the pics 


Hmmm.... The Colour Out of Space?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 28, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I've been having that reaction every time I pull up the pics
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... The Colour Out of Space?


Lovecraft reference for the win?  It's been a while since I've read the story so my memory of it is a little cloudy.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2010)

BlackMastodon said:


> Lovecraft reference for the win?  It's been a while since I've read the story so my memory of it is a little cloudy.



Hehe it was the one where the life form came in a meteor and got into the water and made everything turn brightly colored and mutated before it basically ate the life force of the whole area.

"The Colour Out of Space" by H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## Elysian (Nov 28, 2010)

Love this thing, really dig the shape of the neck heel, I imagine not only will it be comfortable, but it will also still sound great since the footprint of the heel is still fairly large.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2010)

Elysian said:


> Love this thing, really dig the shape of the neck heel, I imagine not only will it be comfortable, but it will also still sound great since the footprint of the heel is still fairly large.



Thanks  Should be a nice tight joint too as it's using t-nuts in the neck so IMHO it's going to sound massive


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 28, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the Dealers' Section? 



You need to do the pickups in the swirl colors. Green, yellow, pink, purple, and/or orange, and placed where the colors match the most


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Dealers' Section?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do the pickups in the swirl colors. Green, yellow, pink, purple, and/or orange, and placed where the colors match the most



Don't make me ban you  

Seriously though I thought about doing the pups like that, but haven't liked the look on most guitars I've seen with something like it. I'll probably do the purple/pink zebras to tie the inlay into the body and do green knobs and maybe a yellow or green switch tip.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 29, 2010)

Trying to out froot me, are you? I cannot allow this


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Trying to out froot me, are you? I cannot allow this



If you can out-fr00t this I will be truly impressed


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 1, 2010)

man, can't wait to see this thing completed!!! Herc is the swirl master fo sho....


----------



## technomancer (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Ben! Honestly this guitar came about entirely because of Herc announcing the PMC run on his mailing list. He does them so rarely these days I couldn't pass it up


----------



## JamesM (Dec 1, 2010)

Can I tell you how much I love you(r guitar)?


----------



## theclap (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't like swirl but I like that. and the pups will compliment it very nice


----------



## technomancer (Feb 13, 2011)

So I think I've got the fretboard for this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuck damnit I hate you


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 13, 2011)

technomancer said:


> So I think I've got the fretboard for this



That is some pretty fantastic maple sir!


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW


----------



## technomancer (Feb 14, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fuck damnit I hate you





You'd really hate me if you knew how cheap the piece was 



HighGain510 said:


> That is some pretty fantastic maple sir!





BlackWidowESP said:


> WOW



Thanks guys  I think with the bright colored inlays it's going to look fantastic


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2011)

Found a one piece quartersawn flame maple blank for the neck on this


----------



## JamesM (Jul 20, 2011)

Sick.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2011)

Really excited to see the finished product. Any luck with getting the inlay material yet?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 20, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK


----------



## Xaios (Jul 20, 2011)

How did I miss this? 

That swirl is absolute awesomesauce. Love it.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is going one fr00ty flamey mofo 



Stealthtastic said:


> Really excited to see the finished product. Any luck with getting the inlay material yet?



Actually I'm not sure if KxK has talked to BKP about getting some empty bobbins for the inlays or not. This build is really low priority, so it will probably be quite a while until it's finished.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 20, 2011)

PLEASE put a rainbow stain on the flamed maple neck, ala the top on the al dimeola prs guitars....


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> PLEASE put a rainbow stain on the flamed maple neck, ala the top on the al dimeola prs guitars....



Sorry, the maples are going to be natural not stained, including the headstock


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Sorry, the maples are going to be natural not stained, including the headstock



that will look awesome as well im sure 
i was just think that in keeping with the super loud and awesome colour sceme that haveing the back of the neck stained the rainbow of colours that the body is painted with would look really unique and awesome, plus i have never seen something like that before 
either way this guitar is shaping up to be stunning


----------



## adrock (Jul 21, 2011)

hahaha, i was thinking of buying that piece of maple for james' guitar, but i only needed a fretboard. i thought it'd be a shame to resaw such a gorgeous piece into a fretboard. good thing i didn't, it's gonna look way better as a neck for this


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2011)

adrock said:


> hahaha, i was thinking of buying that piece of maple for james' guitar, but i only needed a fretboard. i thought it'd shame to resaw such a gorgeous piece into a fretboard. good thing i didn't, it's gonna look way better as a neck for this



Coolness... Oh and if you're looking for a board scroll down on their new page, there's an awesome 4A flame maple board. I was going to grab it for the board on my 7 Scale but it's a hair too thin to meet KxK's specs.


----------



## adrock (Jul 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Coolness... Oh and if you're looking for a board scroll down on their new page, there's an awesome 4A flame maple board. I was going to grab it for the board on my 7 Scale but it's a hair too thin to meet KxK's specs.


damn, you're not kidding. the flame on that is very nice. i've already picked up a sweet piece for what i needed though. thanks for the lookout steve


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome swirl man! You make me want a KXK, whenever you post something frootylicious!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 21, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> Awesome swirl man! You make me want a KXK, whenever you post something frootylicious!


+1


----------



## technomancer (Jul 24, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> Awesome swirl man! You make me want a KXK, whenever you post something frootylicious!





BlackMastodon said:


> +1



Thanks guys... gotta admit I'm looking forward to seeing this one come together as it's a pretty unique color scheme with the swirl and the flame maple


----------



## JamesM (Jul 24, 2011)

adrock said:


> hahaha, i was thinking of buying that piece of maple for james' guitar, but i only needed a fretboard. i thought it'd be a shame to resaw such a gorgeous piece into a fretboard. good thing i didn't, it's gonna look way better as a neck for this







This is going to be amazing Techno.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 24, 2011)

Fuck.


----------



## skeels (Jul 24, 2011)

Swurple!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Lewk (Jul 28, 2011)

That finish wouldn't look out of place in Barbarella


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2012)

BUMP, sup with this?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 16, 2012)

^ what he said


----------



## technomancer (Apr 16, 2012)

This one is so back burner it's currently in the refrigerator 

My next guitar completed will be the walnut 7DC, after that we'll see


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 16, 2012)

That wood is looking pretty nice man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2012)

Its getting close to Summer so you might as well finish the summer-y builds first


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang it! I got all excited that there was more progress. Steve, ban Stealth for bumping this!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 17, 2012)

Any word on this? Or at least more pics of the swirl? This thing looks bloody amazing!!!!!!! I can't wait to see this thing unfold further


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2012)

Nope. Like I said this is so back burner it's not even really in the queue so it will likely be quite a while before this is wrapped up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuuu steve!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2012)

Since this was bumped...

Hmm swirled pickup bobbins?!?!


----------



## Miek (Nov 17, 2012)

That looks like the tastiest soap ever


----------



## Fiction (Nov 17, 2012)

Just don't leave it in the sun!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been talking to Rob, looks like this may be my next guitar from KxK 

I'll be ordering some potential bobbin / inlay materials to look at tonight to decide what I want Rob to use for the build. The ones in my previous pic will be included as well as some others. I'll post pics when the materials get here


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazing how a little Fuuu can convince steve.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Amazing how a little Fuuu can convince steve.



Trust me when I say nothing you said had anything to do with it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2012)

^#1 member of "stealthy h8 club"


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2012)

bah if I hated you you'd be banned


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2012)

Man i am very stoked to see this build, what is that bobbin material made of? Does it come in black and red?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Man i am very stoked to see this build, what is that bobbin material made of? Does it come in black and red?



This particular stuff is acrylic and it comes in tons of different colors, not sure about black and red though and you need the equipment to machine stuff out of it as it actually comes in blocks like I posted pics of.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I got a little carried away... I ordered 12 different acrylic types to check out 

Pics when I get them...


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 21, 2012)

Good grief this thing looks like candy. Delicious delicious candy.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2012)

Inlay/bobbin materials. The bobbins will be purple swirl.













and the ones that won't be used for this project


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

technomancer said:


> bah if I hated you you'd be banned





He's banned all the time.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> He's banned all the time.



Hey but I haven't done it recently


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2012)

*counts lives remaining


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 30, 2012)

NO PURPLE NO CARE.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> NO PURPLE NO CARE.



There's purple in there 



Besides, I KNOW you like red too


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 30, 2012)

No I don't. What made you even consider that?!































I call BS!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats more magenta than red


----------



## larry (Nov 30, 2012)

fred, you have a kxk?
when did i miss the vid?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 1, 2012)

Since she is in transit to Portugal thus being slightly hard to play at the moment. It's those 1500 mile stretches, y'know. 

I had an orange one, but I don't think I was ever video'd playing it.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm getting desperate. Any progress on this build or is this still on the back burner?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 8, 2013)

It's still shelved ATM. I do have something else neon that should be done soon though


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2013)

So slight change of plans, this has apparently hit the spot in Rob's backlog clean out where he wants to get it finished so it is on again


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

technomancer said:


> So slight change of plans, this has apparently hit the spot in Rob's backlog clean out where he wants to get it finished so it is on again



Is it allowed for people who suffer from epilepsy to watch??


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2013)

JPMike said:


> Is it allowed for people who suffer from epilepsy to watch??



Might not be a good idea


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Might not be a good idea



Damn, you're fast!!! haha!!

So when it's going to be ready?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2013)

Honestly no idea, sometime after the neon green 6SC (which has also been in the works for quite a while). Rob just told me he'll be clear coating the body soon and working towards getting it done. This seems to be my year for bright colored guitars 

I've got some new material for the inlays / pickup bobbins I need to post pics of and get shipped to KxK too.


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

You said, pics?? Post them already!  

Now you made me want to see both builds.  I want a KxK too, let's hope it will be soon.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2013)

I still have to take pics of the blocks, probably tomorrow when there's some sunlight 

I have a thread for the 6SC over here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-little-something-green-kxk-6sc-w-hannes.html


----------



## Ibz777 (Jul 13, 2013)

Herc swirl are a great thing to see.
I have had one of his UVs for over 13 years now.
Love it!


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

technomancer said:


> I still have to take pics of the blocks, probably tomorrow when there's some sunlight
> 
> I have a thread for the 6SC over here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-little-something-green-kxk-6sc-w-hannes.html



Tell the clouds to go away!!! 

Oh yeah, I saw that. Love that Green, you could make a bit darker and sparkly, so you could get that Keene-Green. 

P.S Love the Headstock!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 15, 2013)

New material for inlays / pickup bobbins


----------



## JPMike (Jul 16, 2013)

Where you find these stuff?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2013)

JPMike said:


> Where you find these stuff?



They're acrylic pen blanks. These particular ones came from Bear Tooth Woods


----------



## elq (Jul 16, 2013)

A dyed & stabilized/acrylicized fretboard ala


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2013)

elq said:


> A dyed & stabilized/acrylicized fretboard ala



I like the cut of your jib sir


----------



## JPMike (Jul 16, 2013)

God save me!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2013)

Turns out my guitar has a sister!







These so make me want something like a seven string version of the PRS Narrowfield pickups (or some other hum-free single coil)


----------



## patata (Jul 30, 2013)

I wanna play P-funk and nothing else on this one.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry for the bump but is this one still gonna be happening? I have been wondering on and off... one of the coolest build ideas I've seen.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2015)

Overtone said:


> Sorry for the bump but is this one still gonna be happening? I have been wondering on and off... one of the coolest build ideas I've seen.



No problem.

Yep it's in the queue... and one of the reasons I laugh at people bitching about their wait times   

Seriously though this has been delayed a bit because I have other orders that Rob and I agreed to move ahead of this one for two reasons:
1) I'm playing sixes more than sevens these days
2) turns out there was a bit of an oops and the body is routed for a recessed trem neck angle so routing needs done to recess the floyd for the guitar to work (the body was a rush job to get in on the Fede swirl run and Rob only squeezed it in because I was a long-time customer so I am not upset about this at all)

I've got an order coming up that some guys on here might be interested in as it takes a couple features I liked from the djent-stick style guitars and incorporates them into a KxK design. (Well, the first one coming is actually the prototype for my order that I decided to buy.) The body is based on the 7S3 and the headstock is based on the KxK reverse inline six string. Oh and bolt on


----------



## Overtone (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice... glad its still gonna go down! And a lot of other drool worthy stuff, it seems!


----------

